# Making sauerkraut in mason jars?



## Grundsau (May 31, 2011)

Did a search for this on here and only found this thread: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/countryside-families/406560-canned-cabbage.html

Could someone point me to a method to make some kraut in quart mason jars instead of using a crock for the fermentation process?
Can't really mash down the cabbage to create a liquid so what should I add to it?

thanks,
Allen


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm in the process of trying this method:

Small Batch Sauerkraut | Serious Eats : Recipes

it's still fermenting (I hope), so I don't really know if it works or not. I check on it everyother day or so. It's starting to smell kraut-ish, after two weeks, but it still just tastes like salty cabbage.

I've never made kraut at all before, so this is definitely experimental.


----------



## Grundsau (May 31, 2011)

That looks fairly easy and I guess you can just water bath can it once you reach the desired flavor.


----------



## Susie (Sep 25, 2008)

I knew if I searched long enough I would find this link! Someone posted it here last year and it came out so good I've made several batches. You might want to put the jars on a old cookie sheet because they will seep and every week I would check each jar and add more brine if needed.

Sauerkraut Recipes - Making Sauerkraut In Jars


----------



## Grundsau (May 31, 2011)

Thanks much NoClue and Susie. :goodjob::banana:
Picked up three heads of cabbage this afternoon to give it a go.

Allen


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

An update on my kraut using the link above:

I started it about 3 weeks ago using two heads of cabbage. I followed the directions as closely as I could, but after shredding and salting and letting sit for about an hour, there wasn't enough brine to cover the cabbage once I packed it into the jars. I improvised by adding filtered water and an extra tablespoon of salt per jar, then lightly screwed the tops on, covered them with cloth and the put them in a cabinet.

Now, after three weeks, the color has changed somewhat, and they are developing a mild taste of fermentation. When I open the jars to mash things back down, the brine is bubbly, which is a pretty good indication that at least some fermentation is occurring. I haven't encountered any mold yet, and I haven't had to add any additional brine.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

We leave ours untouched for 6-8 weeks. We don't open them, nor add any extra brine. After they are done fermenting they will seal themselves. Ours will last a few years and are great.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Our methods are the old Ukrainian way of making sauerkraut in jars; 
Shred cabbage and pack into quarts adding sliced onion on top. Then 1 tsp pickling salt and add boiling brine to 2 inches from the top. Poke a knife into the cabbage to get all air pockets out and seal.

The brine is made by boiling pickling spices (contained in a bag), and a bit of sugar and bay leaves.

Another method: This recipe is for 1/2 gallon jars that I got from a friend from a different area.
Pack cabbage up to the neck 
2 tbsp pickling salt
1 1/2 tbsp sugar
2 tbsp mazola oil
2 bay leaves
5 peppercorn
Add boiling water up to 2 inches from top.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Feisty Farm said:


> We leave ours untouched for 6-8 weeks. We don't open them, nor add any extra brine. After they are done fermenting they will seal themselves. Ours will last a few years and are great.


Same here. I've never heard of anyone adding more brine or water bathing the jars. It's basically just packing the cabbage into jars, adding water, a little salt, a little sugar, tightening up the lids, and then putting it in a cool, dark place.
But if you find a way the works best for you, then that's the way to do it 

How did it turn out, Grundsau?


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

Sanza, your method of making sauerkraut sounds great. I have always made my kraut in crocks, and want to make it in jars. When the kraut is fermenting, the brine leaks out, and then how do you seal the jars? Do you refrigerate the kraut when it is ready? I must try this....I have never used sugar either...sounds delicious.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I very rarely have my jars leak but I use the glass lids with rubber rings and use boiling water. Once we used the metal lids and they did buldge from the pressure inside and leak.


----------



## Grundsau (May 31, 2011)

I didn't get to start right away and then we received our honey bees so I was preoccupied with them.
And then got hit with the flu pretty bad.

Its still in the works and will post back with an update.
I sure hate getting sick in the Spring.
Allen


----------

